# possable projects



## cobalt

looking to try something different for a project came across possable project in a carving magazine so mayby give them a shot

A abstract piece easily modified to fit on a hiking pole something different

A grouse traditional piece

and a north American image again easily modified and have always liked tradition American art so maybe have a go at carving them?


----------



## CV3

I like the carving on the far right. It is the type of thing done by the Indian tribes of the US Pasific north west. They do great masks and of course to totem polls. They works are brightly colored too.


----------



## alador

Cool patterns Cobalt. The second from the right appears to be jet powered or maybe the mythical Fire Bird?


----------



## Gloops

Just got the Mag. delivered - Wood Carving a UK publication similar to woodcarving Illustrated in the US. Thinking of doing the Red Grouse head as a topper, seen one or two, they look good on a shank.


----------



## gdenby

The far right carving is in the style of the Pacific Northwest tribes like the Tlingit and Kwatiul. The mostly worked pieces of connifer, but also horn. Sometimes w. abalone inlay.

It appears they used an adze for large work, but the carving tools I've seen are very simple. Bent knives (I have to, and they are great) and small pointed items that look something like awls, but perhaps had a chisel end.

Almost always painted.


----------



## cobalt

I will star drawing the killer whale which i belve the drawing represents mounting the design needs attention as it will sit on a approx. 1inch shank and don't want to see it just put on it needs to flow into the shank but where I am hoping to mount it at the bend of the tail will have to be approx. 1 inch thick so the measurements will be worked out from that thickness

I will just stain the colours hopefully keeping what grain of the wood will show probably drawing ink if I can get the right colour but I have a book on native American Indian art for reference

the abstract piece not sure what wood to use yet would also try to dye the wood rather than paint it will try a few test pieces but like the idea of moving away from the normal topper that's mostly done here , but I wouldn't mount it until I am satisfied with the look cant waste shanks


----------



## cobalt

well started it tonight a few quick drawings to get the size right .and how I will mount it

I will have another look at different options before I decide what to do

Bit of research your right about the tribes gdenby a few interesting pieces the eagle I like them


----------



## CV3

I like the plan cobalt look for ward to following it.


----------



## Gloops

Interesting.


----------



## cobalt

looked into the abstract form for the size and like most carvings you need more wood than what you think even a ducks head needs somewhere in the region of a 4 x 4 x2.25 piece of wood to get it to look right so you can understand the size needed for a elephants head .

the size needed for the abstract piece is around 7 x 5 inch lump of wood

so I have a couple of drawings to see how I am going to mount them


----------



## Whiteroselad

Interesting work cobalt, you are a very accomplished artist along with your other skills, I am interested to see how these look during and after work has been started. Good Luck mate. N.


----------



## Ron T

CV3 said:


> I like the carving on the far right. It is the type of thing done by the Indian tribes of the US Pasific north west. They do great masks and of course to totem polls. They works are brightly colored too.


Yes, I really like their designs and styles and there art work.


----------



## Ron T

Cobalt, thank you for sharing your designs and ideas.


----------



## cobalt

have started to do a tad in the workshop

cut the basic out. not sure if I will mount it on a shank see how things go don't think this design would be that popular here on a shank

wlil have to see how it develops

don't want to be tide down to what it should look like even if I end up going down that route


----------



## MJC4

If U can get that on a shank and over to British Columbia one of those crazy Vancouver Canucks hockey fans would snatch that right up! :hocky: Maybe even one of the Sedin twins !!


----------



## CV3

Look forward to see it take shape.


----------



## cobalt

does the orka stand for some symbol for there club?

Cannucks is that a tribe ?


----------



## MJC4

cobalt said:


> does the orka stand for some symbol for there club?
> 
> Cannucks is that a tribe ?


The Orca is the team's logo or mascot.

Canuck is a slang term for a Canadian. Similar to an Australian being an Aussie or a person from Britain being called a Brit.

Hockey in Canada is the National sport and hockey fans are big on having team gear. Hockey is big in the U.S. as well though football is arguably the most popular sport.

In our area the Chicago Blackhawks are the professional hockey team we follow.

When I say crazy Canucks fans I'm speaking as a rabid Blackhawk's fan. The Canucks and Hawks have a long standing rivalry that intensifies and the games get really nasty when they meet in the playoffs which unfortunately for Canucks fans doesn't look promising as the Canucks are struggling this season.


----------



## Rodney

I know you wouldn't have a bit of trouble selling it here. I think you would find a buyer there too though it might take a bit longer. Orcas are very recognizable and someone is bound to want something that they can't find every day.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt

different cultures different sports

learnt something

well a little more done and may modify the design as I go and consider changing the painting after I checked put the hockey site


----------



## MJC4

Coming along nicely Cobalt. Will make a great topper!


----------



## Gloops

coming along well Cobalt certainly a different idea for a topper, and as our friends from over the pond say sport related items have a good market, you guy"s over there should be looking at team emblems, mascots etc. for walking staffs could be a nice little earner as they would be unusual.


----------



## cobalt

just tidying up the orca before i put detail on it

not to sure how much i will engrave the detail into it yet but will leave the main body a natural colour

will put a buffalo horn collar on it think will enhance the overall look of it ,but cant finish of the transition until I get the shank ready to mount it

Its been a interesting project to do and think I will look at other native American symbols to dress another stick


----------



## cobalt

sneaked out to the workshop some more done

Lime wood is easy to carve and if the rotary tool is used it tends to fur , so before i add more detail i will give it a thin coat of watered down varnish to strengthen the woos should help to reduce the furing

Looking at other images more native art and a pelican .


----------



## CV3

Coming along very well. I like the totem faces. They would make good toppers also.


----------



## gdenby

If you care to, do a search on "Field Museum Chicago Northwest Totems," or "Field Museum Chicago Northwest Masks." The collection there is remarkable. You may notice that the totems are huge. There's a picture of one showing an animal of some sort standing up. The space between the legs was a doorway. The two that are in the great entry hall still have some of the original pigmentation.

The first time my elder son visited, he was perhaps 6 years old. He was frightened by the immense carvings in the dim light and moisture laden atmosphere.


----------



## cobalt

I have had a look at the university of British Columba pretty impressive so I will also check the site out you recommended

I do like the raven image with the beak down so will try to find similar objects

My idea is not to copy but to see what elements from different area I could use in the design .

The skills the people used with the tools they had is very impressive there style and implementing there designs into one and other is very good its not over done yet complicated with simple use of colour but done very well

I have treated the wood with a mixture of varnish and white spirit just a thin solution to prevent any furring when I use the rotary tool

I did think I would put more simple designs on but I will leave it as it is and try to sharpen up what's there


----------



## Ron T

Cobalt, really nice work on this topper.


----------



## cobalt

have insered the threded bar, epoxed in need to straighten the shank and shape the transition with the collar attached before I epoxy it to the shank and final smooth collar to the shank so you cant feel and difference between the shank and topper with fine emery cloth . I will put tape on the shank to prevent removing bark

there has been lichen growing on the shank but it will come of as I use the heat gun to straighten it the seal and polish with Danish oil


----------



## CV3

That is coming a long very well. Will you paint it?


----------



## cobalt

I will only partly paint it ,I am not sure yet if I should carve the eyeballs , I like your eyes on the elephant not to sure if it would work the same on the orca


----------



## CV3

I think an eye like is on the orca in the picture in post 1 would look good carved in.


----------



## Gloops

Debatable about the eye, if it is a stylised piece would prob. think painted, but on the other hand "beauty is in the EYE of the beholder".


----------



## cobalt

Pondering about the eye but I think I will leave it the traditional style did have a quick look at using glass eyes have a few for different projects so a quick look at using them for effect

Also spent half hour straightening the shank using the heat gun and the wheels a guy turned for me on his lathe .Handy bit of kit takes shanks up to approx 1.5 inches not to clever at editing pics ?


----------



## Rodney

I thought the triangle where you're setting the glass eyes was his eye?

Rodney


----------



## cobalt

i will end up following the traditional style i think and remove the triangle


----------



## Gloops

Think he could do with a " Black Eye" if he is going to be traditional colour


----------



## cobalt

started to paint the ocar had intended to use about three colours only two applied so far thinking of leaving it there , not sure yet so will leave it overnight before deciding.

the matt black needs another coat

maybe a touch of either yellow or red

it still needs a few coats of varnish anf the collar needs polishing


----------



## cobalt

decided to add a tad more paint seems to had something missing needs a little tidying up yet


----------



## CV3

Good work on carving and paint cobalt.


----------



## MJC4

Looks like its right off a totem in the Pacific NW!


----------



## cobalt

a harder wood would enable more detail to be obtained but I am pleased with it


----------



## cobalt

finally finished topper mounted and varnished

yet to fit ferule

got some different coloured hazel shanks quite a range of colours


----------



## CV3

Looks really good cobalt. Well done!


----------



## Gloops

Certainly a different type of stick for UK, will cause plenty of interest at the club, well done.


----------

